# Apply for job in Adia from US



## Guddu7 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,
I am wondering if someone can share some information regarding applying for jobs in ADIA from US? I learned on this from that people from Europe have to go through some tests first before interview at ADIA, so where those tests take place if someone is applying from US?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Guddu7 said:


> Hello,
> I am wondering if someone can share some information regarding applying for jobs in ADIA from US? I learned on this from that people from Europe have to go through some tests first before interview at ADIA, so where those tests take place if someone is applying from US?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
You may need to ask this question on the other forum - as this one is specifically for Dubai - rather than Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------

